

Intel AppUp: App Store for netbooks - codedivine
http://www.appup.com

======
codedivine
It is worth mentioning that AppUp will be preloaded on netbooks from several
big vendors and that netbooks sold at places such as Best Buy will have a
retailer branded version of AppUp preloaded. That means potentially an
appstore accessible to millions of users. Whether users will know about it or
care is not so certain.

